# Widowsbluff pics



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I finally got all the pictures into two slide shows on my website, www.widowsbluff.com There is a color version and a black and white. Random pictures of the inside of the house are in the Interior 2006 section of the site. We had a great night with over 330 TOT's. I have really enjoyed everyones pictures, there is a graveyard of talent in this forum thanks for sharing all your ideas and pictures!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW, excellent job...you should be very proud. I was really impressed.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Sweet!! That looks wonderful. Very nice house for haunting. Any real ghost there?


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Thanks guys,

Saddly after 12 years no ghost sightings


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Zombies love Count Chocula!!!!!!!! I knew it. 


Good looking pics by the way.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice! Love the house and yard. So who played the dracula in the coffin?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very good job nice cemetary like the fence post any how 2's they look great


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Thanks Deadspider, the vampire (grown-up one) is my husband. I really don't mind how his hair is falling out and graying because it makes him look like a better vampire. 

Pyro do you mean the post between the fence sections?


----------

